# Wading at Mosquito



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I mainly fish from a boat, but I'm so intrigued by all the waders at Mosquito.
I see some folks fishing with their elbows below water level even.

This post is TO those waders.
I would love to try that! My fear is tripping over my own two feet and drowning.

Is it hard to stand there for hours? What do you do with your fish? Stringer hooked to a belt or something? Ever get a fish go between your legs and tangle with your stringer?

I think it's stealth fishing at it's best and sure looks like fun.

All reply's much appreciated!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Really no need in most situations to go that far up to your elbows.
Can be hard to stand at times for long stretches of time, especially if waves beat you up. 
Fish go on clip on stringer which attaches to your waders. 
Fish points and gravel flats. 
Some strikes are on follows which can make things real interesting. 
Good luck to you if you try.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Be sure to wear a wading belt


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just keep a safety a first priority!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TClark said:


> I mainly fish from a boat, but I'm so intrigued by all the waders at Mosquito.
> I see some folks fishing with their elbows below water level even.
> 
> This post is TO those waders.
> ...


You can wear a life vest....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I use a hiking stick as a wading staff, just to have something to lean on. It helps to know the bottom contours and stay upright. --Tim


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been at it since the 70s and still love it. Sure, the back muscles will cramp up but the simplicity of it makes it all worth it.

Let your feet become your eyes. Small, deliberate steps until you really get to know an area. Go slow. I've only dunked once but it was right after ice out three years ago and that water was pretty cold.

I carry a knapsack in the car with a change of clothes and have only resorted to changing one time. A wading belt is cheap and really important. A wading jacket or raincoat will help keep you dry in waves.

I carry two flashlights when wading at night. One on a lanyard and one in an upper vest pocket. I also wear a clip on light on the bill of my ball cap. On another lanyard I have a tape measure, a small clip point knife and a line cutter. If you carry a phone be sure to keep it in a waterproof bag.

It's also better to use the 'facilities' prior to putting on waders as opposed to waiting until later. lol

I'll be the first to admit that I would overload my vests and sling pack and the added weight was a killer. I keep my vests at a total weight of three pounds now and I still carry more than I need.

Lastly, try to keep your reel out of the water if possible. I use Shimano Symetres and Saharas and they do not react to water kindly.

I will say that there is nothing like being waist deep in the water and having a big smallmouth jump higher than eye level right in front of you. What a rush.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply's!! Helps allot...wouldn't a thought of a hiking stick.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Drill a small hole through the handle of the stick and thread some line through it and tie to your waders? This way when you start fishing the stick will float and be out of the way. I taped a section from one of those foam insulation tubes you use to cover water pipes on the handle part. Use mine when I'm putting out and retrieving decoys out in the later part of the year. Or get one of those pool noodles in a brite color so you can see your handle. 

Saves getting your boot sucked off in a clay bottom. A little tap on the bottom will give you an idea of what type of bottom is around you.


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Had a pike swim up one night and attempt to eat one of the eyes on my stringer
Scared me
Did not want to let go had to wack it a few time to get rid of it Walleye was mangled


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

The best is when a big beaver swims up behind you unobserved and announces his or her presence. The perfect cure for constipation. lol


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

stormfront said:


> The best is when a big beaver swims up behind you unobserved and announces his or her presence. The perfect cure for constipation. lol


I was waiting at Mosquito about twenty years ago. Casting a rapala at a small log sticking out of the water. That log started moving towards me. It was a snapping turtle sticking it's head out of the water, man it was pretty big. That's another sure for constipation!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Make sure that you lock up your shoes before you go wading. They might not be there when you get back.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TClark said:


> Thanks so much for your reply's!! Helps allot...wouldn't a thought of a hiking stick.


Get a ski pole. Works better when you hit muck.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

stormfront said:


> The best is when a big beaver swims up behind you unobserved and announces his or her presence. The perfect cure for constipation. lol


Nothing compares to a sneak attack by a Beaver.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Pull your socks up over your pants inside waders or else your bare skin will be exposed to inner liner of waders. 
Don't spend more than 150 bucks on waders they don't last that long if you use them. Get a warm pair maybe a little bigger to fit the extra clothes on during cold water period.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Probably would be smart to wear bright colors too like shirt or hat for when those Nasboat bass tournaments begin.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

X2 on not buying expensive waders there never the same after you start patching them. I like the stocking foot waders better just for the reason that after the initial buying of the boots the waders are only 70 bucks to replace. Boots last a long time. I don't even bother trying to patch .


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd really like to Wade streams for small mouth. Thing is I'm gaint, is there anyone on here that's 6'6" and 280 with a 36 inch inseam that can recommend a brand that fits.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Winguy, check out the Itasca brand. 

https://www.bigcamo.com/itascawaders.php
http://itascafootwear.com/hip-chest-waders/

also, Hodgman.

http://www.hodgman.com/Hodgman-sizechart-waders-gear.html


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

winguy7 said:


> I'd really like to Wade streams for small mouth. Thing is I'm gaint, is there anyone on here that's 6'6" and 280 with a 36 inch inseam that can recommend a brand that fits.


Google "Mack's Prairie Wing" They sell a lot of big size waders for duck hunters


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

winguy7 said:


> I'd really like to Wade streams for small mouth. Thing is I'm gaint, is there anyone on here that's 6'6" and 280 with a 36 inch inseam that can recommend a brand that fits.


Orvis offers quality waders in a variety of sizes and configurations


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a pair of hodgeman h3s and just bought a pair of cheap $20 work boots from Walmart to go with them. Has worked great so far for me. My buddy has the same ones but uses an old pair of combat boots. Got me through fall and the walleye run this year. The newer nylon style waders breathe so you’re not soaked on the inside from sweating when you’re done fishing.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> I was waiting at Mosquito about twenty years ago. Casting a rapala at a small log sticking out of the water. That log started moving towards me. It was a snapping turtle sticking it's head out of the water, man it was pretty big. That's another sure for constipation!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Had something strange happen at Walborn several years ago.
Hooked a Bass about 17 in. long and was swimmin around the boat
all the sudden it got REAL HEAVY. After several minutes of tugging, trying 
not to bust my rod, it came to the boat. A turtle about 18 in. across, had engulfed
about 8 or 10 inches of that bass. I jerked my spinner-bait out of the bass and they
both sunk to the bottom. How was that turtle fast enough to grab that bass zoomin
around the boat?


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Wading for walleye might be my favorite fishing. Elbow deep is usually not necessary. Waste deep works, and sometimes that's not necessary.

Yes. I tether a clip stringer to my wading belt. The fish won't be able to swim between my legs, because I tether my trolling bait bucket at the end of the same stringer. I did have one interesting mishap this year though. I always leave one clip open to be prepared for the next fish. I had one fish already on the stringer, and he made a dive down. My open clip snagged on the reinforced knee liner of my waders. I was stuck for a moment lol. I ended up freeing it up with my net (then the net was tangled in the stringer). Which brings to the next topic. Have a net. I've forgotten it before. Lost a fish that did swim through my legs and through the hook.

Yes. Your lower back can get sore. Deeper water helps with that as opposed to standing in thigh high water.

Like mentioned earlier... take small steps. At any given time the ground surface type can change from gravel to muck, you can find a hole, a rock, or a downed tree or log.

As far as cheap waders go, I'd say no to that. I think neoprene waders are being referenced here. I honestly would not advise buying neoprenes unless they are cheap. I bought a real nice pair of Frogg Toggs this year. They have a 1200 gram boot and 150 gram zip out insulated liner. I wear a pair of wool socks and thermal long underwear under them and that's it. I've stayed plenty warm for the most part. I was out when the water temp was 38 degrees, and yes, I had to move around to keep the legs from stiffening up. But since the water temp was been mid 40's and higher, I can stay in the water all day. Frogg Togg Steelheaders... I was mostly intrigued because I can use them in the summer too. Also, you can wash the liner and the washing machine tool. I think they retail for $250. I bought them direct from Frogg Togg and had a 10% coupon that I found. $225, free shipping, and no added tax. They do have another line that I believe is the same price and is for duck hunting. Pretty much the same wader except it is camo, 1600 gram boots, and 250 gram liner.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

fmader said:


> Wading for walleye might be my favorite fishing. Elbow deep is usually not necessary. Waste deep works, and sometimes that's not necessary.
> 
> Yes. I tether a clip stringer to my wading belt. The fish won't be able to swim between my legs, because I tether my trolling bait bucket at the end of the same stringer. I did have one interesting mishap this year though. I always leave one clip open to be prepared for the next fish. I had one fish already on the stringer, and he made a dive down. My open clip snagged on the reinforced knee liner of my waders. I was stuck for a moment lol. I ended up freeing it up with my net (then the net was tangled in the stringer). Which brings to the next topic. Have a net. I've forgotten it before. Lost a fish that did swim through my legs and through the hook.
> 
> ...


I bought the same waders last year, have used them 5-6 times, really like them so far.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

eyecatchum2 said:


> I bought the same waders last year, have used them 5-6 times, really like them so far.


They are very nice. My only complaint is that I do wish they were a little longer torso-ed. I bought 11s and the inseam is 38”. They could have moved a couple of those inches to the upper half. This is nitpicking a little bit. They are far superior than any other wader I’ve used.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I use to salmon fish in the UP with chest waders. I was young, fleet of foot and strong. Trust me ole guys need to fish from comfort of your boat lol.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

wow, those Steelheader look comfy for sure!!
thanks all for your help and reply's!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

I've fished Mosquito for years and would love to have a boat again, but the wife doesn't see the point as wading usually fills both my hunting and fishing freezers... I concur with a lot of the above. 

Good waders help, I have a pair of 3 year old frog toggs that are great and get 75-100 uses per year. 


Change of clothes in the car
wading belt that you can hook your stringer to and attach your bait bucket to the other end. 
warm clothing and a waterproof coat help. 
You usually don't need to get elbow deep, but I fish a could of points that deeper seems to be better (and I'm not exceptionally tall 5'9") 
If you're wading alone, make sure you have a wading stick of some sort. 
I'd suggest finding a buddy (if you can't find one I'd be happy to join ya) and learning to "buddy system" out to your spot. Hook your arms around each other and treat it like a three legged race for stability. It works really well and is much safer to prevent slips and falls.


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

eyecatchum2 said:


> I bought the same waders last year, have used them 5-6 times, really like them so far.





fmader said:


> Wading for walleye might be my favorite fishing. Elbow deep is usually not necessary. Waste deep works, and sometimes that's not necessary.
> 
> Yes. I tether a clip stringer to my wading belt. The fish won't be able to swim between my legs, because I tether my trolling bait bucket at the end of the same stringer. I did have one interesting mishap this year though. I always leave one clip open to be prepared for the next fish. I had one fish already on the stringer, and he made a dive down. My open clip snagged on the reinforced knee liner of my waders. I was stuck for a moment lol. I ended up freeing it up with my net (then the net was tangled in the stringer). Which brings to the next topic. Have a net. I've forgotten it before. Lost a fish that did swim through my legs and through the hook.
> 
> ...


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Your net can perform double duty. I carry a smaller net, maybe 18" round. It has an elastic loop thru the handle that I slip my wading belt thru. Gives you another little bit of stretch when reaching for that uncooperative smallmouth but when I don't need it I tuck it handle first behind my belt where it goes behind my back. Keeps the net out of the way, easy to get to, and you can move it around to give yourself great back support. Like having a bed slat supporting you!


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

This is a great idea with the net. Might help prevent “mall back.”



Opsman said:


> Your net can perform double duty. I carry a smaller net, maybe 18" round. It has an elastic loop thru the handle that I slip my wading belt thru. Gives you another little bit of stretch when reaching for that uncooperative smallmouth but when I don't need it I tuck it handle first behind my belt where it goes behind my back. Keeps the net out of the way, easy to get to, and you can move it around to give yourself great back support. Like having a bed slat supporting you!


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

Spend a lot of hours on the Allegheny and it sure does feel good!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Opsman said:


> Your net can perform double duty. I carry a smaller net, maybe 18" round. It has an elastic loop thru the handle that I slip my wading belt thru. Gives you another little bit of stretch when reaching for that uncooperative smallmouth but when I don't need it I tuck it handle first behind my belt where it goes behind my back. Keeps the net out of the way, easy to get to, and you can move it around to give yourself great back support. Like having a bed slat supporting you!


I sling my "boat" net over one arm and neck with a taped-on elastic band and keep it behind me when steelheading. It has a longer aluminum handle that I sometimes use as a wading stick/probe when on the move. Serves two purposes! Too much stuff hanging/dragging around is a recipe for problems imo, esp in/around brush or willow bushes.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

I almost forgot! as far as legs and back getting sore, Ibuprofen before and after is the ticket. If it's cold enough, being a little numbs not a bad thing either! There's really not much that fights the fatigue. It's part of the game and the only real cure is to catch fish.... that always seems to ease the pain!


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

reelwonders said:


> I almost forgot! as far as legs and back getting sore, Ibuprofen before and after is the ticket. If it's cold enough, being a little numbs not a bad thing either! There's really not much that fights the fatigue. It's part of the game and the only real cure is to catch fish.... that always seems to ease the pain!


Catching fish truly is the key!

You mentioned cold and being a little numb. When the water is cold enough, I have to remind myself to "take a little walk" in order to keep my joints from stiffening up too much. Usually my little walk is just marching in place. 

I also purchased a lighter (by weight) rod and reel combo this year. I had just used an Ugly Stik with an Abu reel in the past. I switched over to a quality Abu Garcia combo with a split grip. Getting rid of the dead weight in the grip, as well as being a lighter rod in general, seems to have knocked several ounces off the total weight. Plus it is much more balanced. As simple as that sounds, it adds up after a couple hundred casts.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

fmader said:


> Getting rid of the dead weight in the grip, as well as being a lighter rod in general, seems to have knocked several ounces off the total weight. Plus it is much more balanced. As simple as that sounds, it adds up after a couple hundred casts.


Truer word may never have been spoken!!!! Finding ways to cut weight here and there, plus maximizing the number of casts you make is key! I've cut my "gear" down to one box with a few compartments for different size jigs, and some other proven baits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

You guys are putting out some really primo info! For anyone wanting to get into wading for walleye. Thanks for sharing. The northeast ohio forums are really fun to follow!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Wading can be dangerous if ya don't have any experience. I'd rather share the info, than see someone hurt.


----------

